# Freeradius - Traffic einer aktiven Session auslesen



## GalaxyWarrior (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 
ich arbeite gerade mit Freeradius und habe das Problem, dass der Traffic ja nur nach dem Beenden einer Session der Traffic und die Zeit der Session in die SQL Tabelle geschrieben wird. 
Kann man den Traffic und die Session Zeit auch schonmal in die SQL Tabelle schreiben wenndie Session noch nicht beendet ist? Ich könnte immer nachts um x Uhr über einen Cronjob die Verbindung zwangsweise trennen, aber wenn man einfach zwischendurch die bisherige Zeit / Traffic schon in die Tabelle bekommen würde wäre das meiner Ansicht nach besser gelöst als mit einer Zwangstrennung

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

